# Hmmm.... Shrimp.... ;)



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

So, that thread "starting a shrimp bowl" has gotten me thinking, I think I want some shrimp  lol 

So, a few questions... 
1- How big is the smallest tank (container) I could use?
2- Do they need filtration?
3- What kind of food?
4- Are they compatible with snails? I would want a mix of snails and shrimp, and maybe even some other compatible inverts

What else do I need to know? Or even other little comments! I'm always eager to learn, even if you guys tell me that I can't have shrimp


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

1- How big is the smallest tank (container) I could use? - 5 gallons to survive, 15 gallons to breed.
2- Do they need filtration? - It would be preferred. Use a sponge filter or a very small HOB filter with a prefilter.
3- What kind of food? - Shrimp are opportunistic feeders and will eat almost anything. Feed them sinking fish food. 
4- Are they compatible with snails? I would want a mix of snails and shrimp, and maybe even some other compatible inverts. - Adult snails and shrimp will not likely hurt each other, but you will not get babies for either. Baby shrimp are awesome.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

okay, no shrimp for me  thanks, though! I think I'd rather dedicate my resources at this time to multies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How are your multies doing? Mine are finally beginning to produce. After waiting forever to get 2 fry, there is now a larger number of a smaller size.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

iheartfish:) said:


> okay, no shrimp for me  thanks, though! I think I'd rather dedicate my resources at this time to multies.


Really? After you set up the tank originally, shrimp are probably some of the easiest pets to take care of.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ooops, sorry, I don't have them yet. If all goes well, and I mean IF, then I should be getting some around december 2nd. Again, IF  lol, but everything has been approved by the boss (mom ) so I will get some. Just yesterday I did some aquascaping, too.

Congratulations on the fry!!!!

Oh, and can I keep a shrimp or two with the multies? Just thought it would be nice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the wife is now keeping scrimps...
here is a pic on how she has them....
big plastic pretzel jugs...also a couple of big square animal cracker jugs.....
oh yeah...tha's one of my guppy breeding tubs behind the jugs..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Loha, is that outside? What plants are those? Post pics of your guppies sometime!


----------

